# Installing some gauges



## trastrokin (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey guys...
I've got a 2001 Frontier SC, K&N, smaller pulley...I was wondering where do i tap into if i want to install a boost gauge?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

If you've got a charge pipe coming from the SC then tap a line from there.


----------

